# Milling again



## sprucegum (May 23, 2017)

Finally after a long winter I have my mill going again. I bought a load of eastern white cedar last fall about 3000 board feet. Not great stuff but there are a few bigger logs mixed in with the poles. Had hard work to get 2 x 6's out of the ones I milled today but it looks like some bigger ones coming. Milling as many 2 x 6 & 2 x 8 as possible rite now because I have people looking for them for raised garden beds. I hope to use a lot of it for siding on the house we are planning to build.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (May 23, 2017)

Looks like a lot of work getting 8/4 lumber out of the small ones, but it still looks like fun!


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2017)

A test of the sawyers ability  There is a decent local market for the stuff many cedar strip canoes have been built with it and as the name implies small strips can be utilized. Slow growing tree that grows mostly in bogs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oldcop (May 23, 2017)

Cool stuff. Lots of skill in getting those dimensions from smallish logs. That siding will be great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 25, 2017)

Did a few tandems yesterday, I don't think it is much faster but with the dogging system on my mill they are easier to hold in place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 25, 2017)

I never get tired of pictures of milling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 25, 2017)

Always interesting to see the set up , the lumber, and the techniques that are used. I have never tried to mill two at once.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oldcop (May 25, 2017)

I've never even thought of trying that before but you can bet I'll have to test the idea now with my set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 26, 2017)

Oldcop said:


> I've never even thought of trying that before but you can bet I'll have to test the idea now with my set up.


works pretty good just need similar size logs. I take a slab off then turn the 180 degrees and slab the opposite side, then stand them on edge to do the other two sides. On low value small logs I try for slabs and 2 x 4's with no flitches to edge, sometimes if they are big enough I get a couple boards also. My primary reason for doing it is that it is a pain to hold them square on the mill single but two seems to go much better. I have done 3 it works as well but finding 3 alike does not happen often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 9, 2017)

Edging some 3" cedar boards sometimes wonder if it is worth saving them, then I go to the lumber yard and buy a bundle of 1x3 strapping. Yup they are worth

 saving.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

sprucegum sure looks good ! 
I like those hud-son mills ,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 16, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> sprucegum sure looks good !
> I like those hud-son mills ,


I think that they are a decent mill, I am sure someone somewhere makes a better one for the same money. One thing that I really like is being able to do everything from one side and having the sawdust discharge on the opposite side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

